
A Grindr harassment suit could change legal landscape for tech and free speech - yannikyeo
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/grindr-harassment-suit-could-change-legal-landscape-tech-free-speech-n954976
======
anonunt
i actually really hope things like this are more successful and gain traction
in the future.

I always thought there may be ways to apply IEC 61508 more widely (if it can
include mental or non physical damage) but i am sure there are probably quite
a few ways of approaching this.

